# intervals build base or endurance?



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

I understand Tempo and SST intervals build your base but do they build endurance? Lately, I have only been able to do 1-1.5 hr rides on the trainer usually 2x20, 3x20, or 2x30 Tempo/SST. Yesterday I did a 4 hour ride with a group ride in the middle and had to limp home the last hour with one of the worst bonks i'd ever experienced. Is building your base synonymous with building endurance?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

"worst bonk"? Doesn't that mean you simply did not eat/drink properly?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Base builds endurance.

Bonking is running out of glycogen. It's not an endurance problem. Though endurance training can increase fat utilization at sub maximal power output, sparing glycogen and thus increasing the time you can ride without bonking if you're not consuming enough carbohydrate.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If you only do one hour rides on the trainer, you'll have a hard time keeping up on a four hour ride with friends, unless they are just piddling along. 
Try doing two 1-1/2" trainer rider a day. If you don't have the miles in your legs, you'll always run out of gas after two hours. Just doing the Tempo rides and intervals will just make you fast for an hour.


----------

